# Found home for one of my fosters



## Zachariah Atteberry (Sep 2, 2009)

This must have been the 50th foster or more I have done, and she was probably the one I liked most out of allow them. But knew that I could not keep a 3rd cat due to staying in an apartment, college, and so on. I exchanged at least 20 emails with this person who wanted to adopt her and did a background check too. One thing I do is make dang sure they go to a good home. I had Crystal for one year as a foster. She was in so bad of shape when she came in with over 15 ticks in her ears (can you believe that?) and upper respiratory infection. She was also pregnant. I saved her and the baby from being pts. 

I know I found her a great home today, but it is hard. The courage to break my own heart in order to help others sure hurts, but it is worth it. The adopter drove 3 hours away to see her, because they fell in love over her picture. 

Here is Crystal who found her home today finally.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank you for working so hard to foster and then to re home needy cats. It takes a special kind of person to do this work. Crystal is beautiful.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Zack,
Wishing you many, many blessings...
Crystal was so blessed to have you looking out for her, and to make sure she had a Really deserving, wonderful Forever home...
What a HUGE difference you made in her life, and what a Beautiful girl!
I know it's hard, the ache is still there...♡♡♡♡
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Way to go, Zack. 
Crystal is beautiful.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh hey Zach. Good job finding good homes. Fostering can be the most bittersweet journey, but ultimately rewarding just like you described. I hope college is going well for you.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Zach, While hard to let go what great news that you have found her a wonderful new home. And now that helps possibly 2 cats, Crystal to the new home and possibly an opportunity for you to do another foster.
Very cool, you take so much time and effort to do what you do.


----------

